

Kelpie — A fast and lightweight PHP web server - dhotson
http://getkelpie.com/

======
waitwhat
Honestly, if I wanted to attract users to a PHP project, I wouldn't make the
entire "about" section (also the only text above-the-fold for me) solely about
Ruby.

~~~
dhotson
Thanks for the feedback. You're absolutely right.

The project kind of goes against the spirit of PHP—most people don't write
network servers in PHP. ;-)

Is it too much?

~~~
alwillis
It's fine; there's nothing wrong with referencing something that's been
successful elsewhere (Rack, etc.) and wanting to bring that to the PHP
community.

There's several PHP micro-frameworks that reference Sinatra. It's okay.

